# Gto Factory Build Sheets



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

When I purchased my 05 GTO [ feb 05 ] and took it home I also took home a large assortment of papers, Mostly dealers crap and the window sticker sheet and dealers check list.
A few months later I was cleaning out my car and I found my factory BUILD SHEET. It was under the drivers seat stuck up inside the cushion area. It was in a plastic folder. It contained the initials of everyone who put parts on my car including the date and time. It even had a final inspection tag saying this entire car was completely inspected for flaws and defects before shipping and none were found. It was signed and dated. I think this is something the dealer usually gets or it gets taken from the car as soon as it entered the USA. Look under your seet to see if your's is there. I am hanging on to mine.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

cool, i gotta go look at mine,
could u possibly post a pic of it,
i would love to c it


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Build sheet*

I will try to take a picture of it and post it tomorrow


----------



## 05GTO6SPEED (Oct 31, 2006)

im going to check to see if i have one lol


----------



## 05GTO6SPEED (Oct 31, 2006)

nothing under there. i did find the vin # under a piece of carpet on the pass side that i didnt know was there lol


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Build Sheet*

I was told by my dealer, these sheets should have been removed from the car when it reached USA, but not all were removed. They said we can look up inside the front seat cushions. Or in the trunk under the carpet that covers the wheel wells.

If you look under the carpet on the drivers side [ in trunk ] you will also find a small box about the size of a pack of cigerettes. On this box facing the outer wheel well there is a small dial. This dial is to adjust you cars radio power out put. It is set at 50 percent by the factory. With a little fine tuning you can have a killer sound system.


----------



## MyOtherCar (Jun 23, 2007)

LOWET said:


> If you look under the carpet on the drivers side [ in trunk ] you will also find a small box about the size of a pack of cigerettes. On this box facing the outer wheel well there is a small dial. This dial is to adjust you cars radio power out put. It is set at 50 percent by the factory. With a little fine tuning you can have a killer sound system.


Serious???


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

MyOtherCar said:


> Serious???


That box is the powered amp he is talking about it adjust your rear "subs" and the killer part is over the top.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...but it does improve the sound a bit don't you think???
Bill


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Build sheet*



MyOtherCar said:


> Serious???


 
SERIOUS AS A HEART ATTACK


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Build sheet*



gm4life said:


> That box is the powered amp he is talking about it adjust your rear "subs" and the killer part is over the top.


 
It does make a big difference, the best way to do it is to have the radio on with you in the car. and let a friend do the turning of the dial till you get the sound you are looking for. Fine tune the inside 1st and do the amp in the trunk last


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

i put a different cd player in my car and managed to blow the pass middle speaker but they warrantied it so i will try to crank the amp up and see if i can t raddle the trunk a bit


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll look this weekend. Good info. Thanks.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Build sheets*



GTOsarge said:


> I'll look this weekend. Good info. Thanks.


 
You are welcome. That is why we are on this site. TO HELP EACH OTHER


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LOWET said:


> It does make a big difference, the best way to do it is to have the radio on with you in the car. and let a friend do the turning of the dial till you get the sound you are looking for. Fine tune the inside 1st and do the amp in the trunk last


I never said that it did not make a difference it does but not that big, beleave me I've done this about two years ago and it took me about an hour of just playing with settings on the HU, amp and trying differant CD's just to get the sound just right. But you can only get so much out of the stock speakers, I'm probly just spoiled on aftermarket systems as well.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

LOWET said:


> When I purchased my 05 GTO [ feb 05 ] and took it home I also took home a large assortment of papers, Mostly dealers crap and the window sticker sheet and dealers check list.
> A few months later I was cleaning out my car and I found my factory BUILD SHEET. It was under the drivers seat stuck up inside the cushion area. It was in a plastic folder. It contained the initials of everyone who put parts on my car including the date and time. It even had a final inspection tag saying this entire car was completely inspected for flaws and defects before shipping and none were found. It was signed and dated. I think this is something the dealer usually gets or it gets taken from the car as soon as it entered the USA. Look under your seet to see if your's is there. I am hanging on to mine.


In 40 years, that will add some $$$$ value to your car. (that is, if there are still internal combustion engines on the road at that time)


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Build Sheets*

My dealer told me even though these cars carry an AMERICAN Name, they are in fact imported cars. They must have these papers in them when they reach the shores of the USA. Included is their EPA certification, Safety standard papers, destination documents and build sheets. They get removed when they reach ther PORT of IMBARCATION, Which is in New Jersey. I was told the get held up in N.J for up to 30 days while the papers get verified and while they wait for their destination point to either come and get them or make arrangements for shipping to their assigned dealer.It might add some value to my car after I am dead


----------

